# A little masonic humor to start  a new week/G\



## acjohnson53 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## acjohnson53 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## acjohnson53 (May 9, 2017)

Third Degree, "The Knife and Fork Degree"


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 9, 2017)

Lol!


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 20, 2017)

Had a joint raising last night with some winco chicken, Full House....


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 22, 2017)




----------



## LK600 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Bloke (May 25, 2017)

LK600 said:


> View attachment 5745


I wonder if that is Australian... do you guys know Phar Lap ? (a famous horse)

http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...ns/a-melbourne-cup-special-bro-tommy-woodcock


----------



## Brother JC (May 25, 2017)

I got the reference, but there were a lot of horse people in my family.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 25, 2017)

I don't get it

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I don't get it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Phar Lap was a famous race horse in the 1930's that won the Melbourne Cup.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 26, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Phar Lap was a famous race horse in the 1930's that won the Melbourne Cup.


I read the article...i just dont get the reference to thd hand signals?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (May 26, 2017)

It uses the term Phar lap (the image I posted above.. well not directly above.. earlier in the thread)


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 26, 2017)

LK600 said:


> View attachment 5746
> 
> It uses the term Phar lap (the image I posted above.. well not directly above.. earlier in the thread)


Haha..I'm blind....i see it now.  I was looking through blokes link looking for some kind of hand signal.....lol

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Haha..I'm blind....i see it now.  I was looking through blokes link looking for some kind of hand signal.....lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Making hand signals is rude


----------

